# BG-E11 question



## nonac (Sep 9, 2012)

Considering the purchase of this grip for my 5d Mk III. Will it work with only one battery in it? The reason I ask is that I currently have 3 batteries, so 2 in the grip and when they go down one left. Will it work alone or do I have to buy a 4th?


----------



## swampler (Sep 9, 2012)

Supposed to work with one, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, it will work with just one battery.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 9, 2012)

Mine works, so I guess the answer is yes.


----------



## willis (Sep 9, 2012)

Why it wouldn't work with one battery? It's designed to hold 2 batteries to add extra usage time, but how about AA batteries? Does it only work with 6 or does it work with only 3 of them, thinking it won't but when that question came up so why not ask it.


----------



## swampler (Sep 9, 2012)

willis said:


> Why it wouldn't work with one battery? It's designed to hold 2 batteries to add extra usage time, but how about AA batteries? Does it only work with 6 or does it work with only 3 of them, thinking it won't but when that question came up so why not ask it.


Completely irrelevant. It takes 6 AA's to have enough voltage to power the camera. Each regular battery has enough power to power the camera on its own. Silly comparison.


----------



## nomad85 (Sep 9, 2012)

De 5d2 grip and all other camera's i have owned had a AA holder for the grip. The BG-E11 for the 5d3 does not have that I believe? Or did I not check the box well enough when I bought it?

Edit: Nevermind, it does have that holder, just never used it and forgot about it.


----------

